# 20th Century Fox Logo



## robotica71 (Nov 29, 2005)

im messing around with some video editing,i want to know if there is anywhere i can get the opening 20th century fox logo and music on mpeg,ive tried to rip it from a dvd but couldnt get it to work.copyright protection


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 29, 2005)

Download a 20th century fox movie trailer free from the internet.  Then do what you must.


----------



## robotica71 (Nov 29, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Download a 20th century fox movie trailer free from the internet.  Then do what you must.


ok thx


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 30, 2005)

It's worth keeping in mind the reason for the copy protection. If you're going to muck about with their trademark, make sure you do it in the privacy of your own home and not in public


----------

